# cable stakes vs. chains



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Can I get some feedback on cable stakes or chains and stakes. Whats preferred by most .


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

cable stakes are much lighter and easy to carry. you could carry 100 cable stakes to 10 rerod stakes.


----------



## XxX (Dec 21, 2006)

I use 15 inch cable stakes and I love them. I mostly trap bobcat and haven't ever had a pull out plus they are very hard to yank out your average trap theif might give up trying to get one out. 8)


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

I live in pa and the ground has alot of shale.Will cable stakes work here?


----------



## XxX (Dec 21, 2006)

galyn4 said:


> I live in pa and the ground has alot of shale.Will cable stakes work here?


I can't use them in the rocky areas around here but they work great in dirt and clay I have had to leave a few of them in the ground I couldn't pull them out. I would't use them in sand or loose dirt just give them a tug after you drive them they'll either pull right up or hold tight. I don't know about shale might be tough to drive them in


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for the replys


----------

